
Ask HN: Rails 4 or Rails 5 - webbrahmin
Hello HN
I am new to web development. I have decided to take the Rails route. Luckily a local business has asked me to develop a few apps. So I will learn on a live project. There are no time constraints since the owner of the business is a friend. Should I learn Rails 4 first and develop the app in Rails 4 or should I jump right into Rails 5?
======
nhemsley
I'd go with the latest, most eyeballs are on the latest version of code, which
runs on more recent versions of ruby, stuff is just more happening.

Things change so quickly, that it makes sense to start with the most recent
bits. You get exposed to the leading thinkers more as well, rather than asking
questions about older technology that is being maintained as an obligation.

------
smt88
Why is Rails 4 a consideration for you?

